
Ask HN: What's important for you in clothing and fashion? - DaniilA
Hi folks!
FashionTech is booming nowadays especially with the boost by the pandemic. 
My team is working on the FashionTech project and your opinion on clothing will be super valuable!<p>Link to survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;bYo3qYnjxx7vQoLE6<p>#fashiontech #digitalclothing #digitalfashion
======
rathel
FYI: hashtags don't work on HN.

~~~
gus_massa
Yep, and posting something about " _Do you know what is digital wear (AR-
wear)?_ " would get more traction than a survey.

